# tftp + snat = PROBLEMS

## tux-user

hi,

I have successfully configured dhcp+tftp+dns and iptables

i have 2 nic wlan0 192.168.1.14 static (wan) eth0 192.168.2.1 static (lan) net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf

all traffic generate from lan for any different network is masqueraded with wlan0-ip here mi iptables config about POSTROUTING chain

SNAT       all  --  192.168.2.0/24      !192.168.2.0/24      to:192.168.1.14

all works fine exept tftp server i tried atftp and tftp-hpa that is my current running tftp server version (5.0 installed from portage) i know that this daemon could be bound to a specific address i tried but without success.

here my /etc/init.d/in.tftpd

INTFTPD_PATH="/tftproot/nbi_img/"

INTFTPD_OPTS="-l -a 192.168.2.1:69 -R 4096:32767 -s ${INTFTPD_PATH}"

here the relevant resoult of netstat output

udp        0      0 192.168.2.1:69          0.0.0.0:*                           8982/in.tftpd

tftp clients wait up to timeout. i used tcpdump to capture eth0 traffic during a tftp connection the problem seems to be the server reply that have wlan0 ip as source!

if i stop iptables daemon, tftp server works great but unfortunately i can't have an internet connection for 192.168.2.0 network 

i have all iptables features compiled as modules in mi kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r6) nothing change if i load tftp related molules

here the relevant resoult of lsmod output

iptable_nat             5496  1

ip_tables              17032  2 iptable_filter,iptable_nat

nf_nat_tftp             1752  0

nf_nat                 18124  2 iptable_nat,nf_nat_tftp

nf_conntrack_ipv4      14736  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_defrag_ipv4          2072  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_conntrack_tftp       5268  1 nf_nat_tftpevant resoult of lsmod output

i read lot of person with similar problems but i could not find a suitable solution for my

THK to all for any reply and sorry for my english!

----------

